# Little Idea



## Child of Arwen (Apr 23, 2003)

Why not have a page where there is a biography of tolkien. Then all the idiots who think he was born in Oxford can see that he really was born in South Africa.


----------



## Child of Arwen (Apr 23, 2003)

And noone send me off to a page out of TTF I mean a page on here, with a link at the top.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 23, 2003)

I think that you might have a very good idea- WM (Webmaster, our fearless leader) runs a Tolkien site or two, you might want to contact him with your inkling. If it comes to pass, I'd be willing to write something for you, since Tolkien the man is one of my personal interests.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 23, 2003)

That's great idea! Or we could have a section where we can discuss the man and his life and ideas, not just his works.


----------

